# What cars do TT owners upgrade to after the TT ?



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

What cars do TT owners upgrade to after the TT ?

BMW M3 , Porsche 911 or anything else ?

Alex


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Many have gone for Audi S4's or RS4's or RS6's


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

S4, S6 and RS6 are very nice cars !

Shame that Audi customer service and dealers are CRAP!!!

I use to own BMWs and they treat you like Royalties, whether you own a new or used BMW.

I was considering a BMW M3.

Alex


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - BMW treat you like Royalty - erm no - more like they are stuck up their own asses. You may get slightly better CS from BMW UK but the dealers are something different - certainly of course in my experience.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

HI,

My ex BMW dealer in London was really good.

I get to choose what courtesy cars I wanted (when available) .
My audi dealers ( I have used 3 dealers since owning my TT for 3 years) always gives me a crap A2 whenever I ask.

When you audi breaksdown, audi approved warranty sends out RAC.
BMW sends out their own BMW emergency service who is the same guy assigned to you for the length of ownership.

When my battery on my TT died, RAC charged up the car so that I can goto audi to get a new battery. The dealership charged me labour on top of the cost of a new battery.

Audi cannot offer its customers warranties at the moment because they are under investigation by the FSA.

The list goes on !

I love my TT, but I hate Audi customer service and dealers.

Can anyone recommend a good dealer in London ?

Alex


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Am i the only one that finds my dealer great. I mean it, i walk in there and everyone says hello to me by name which is strange because i dont know half of them free drinks whatever you want always answer my questions anything needs doing if they can they fit my car in straight away always get a courtesy car even when ive booked it in at the last minute, normally a A3 but last time i got a A4 s-line. Any car i want to test dirve they let me no fuss just get me to sign the insurance, give me the keys and off i go without having to take the salesman with me. i also asked being cheeky a couple of valentines ago if i could borrow a A8 for the weekend because i was taking to girlfriend at the time to a posh hotel and they said no problem, but ill have to pay Â£45 insurance. But in the end i did just take my car.

The only gripe i have but i do understand why is they can take there time returning my phone calls but ive seen how many messages are left with them, so its sometimes understandable. But im just impatient anyway.

Oh back to the thread i just keep upgrading my TT's until i tihnk im to old then to something sensible like a RS4


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

If you fancy a trip up't nurth, Links Audi are the worlds best, Audi A4 Avant Sline for a courtesy, your phone doesn't stop ringing with up dates all the staff are genuinley nice people and don't think they are the MD's of Audi. The list goes on. I have a dealership 2 miles away from me who are ok but prefer to do the 50 mile journey to Links.

Having said that I sold the TT last week :?


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

I have been keeping my eyes open for a nice 2nd hand BMW M3. If one comes up in the right colour/spec I may take the plunge.


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

> What cars do TT owners upgrade to after the TT ?


A bigger TT!!! 

(After my TTC 180 I changed to a TTC(s) 225.)

E10 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Am i the only one that finds my dealer great.


Yep. Especially as I think you use Harold Wood Audi.
Each experience with a dealer is different - when I was looking to buy a coupe 2 years ago and handover a wedge of cash, they weren't interested. Surely I was doing them a favour - an easy sale :?

The dealer I use for all servicing and warranty work is Lea Valley Audi - excellent service. However, I wouldn't guarantee that their excellent service is consistent...

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

180 TT to V6 DSG to A4 CAB 2.4 V6 (Bigger car) to (maybe) MKII TT (maybe) S4 Cab

Who knows.......


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

saint said:


> lol - BMW treat you like Royalty - erm no - more like they are stuck up their own asses. You may get slightly better CS from BMW UK but the dealers are something different - certainly of course in my experience.


yes, second that. I was looking at buying an M3 last year and was totally put off by the attitude of the dealer - perhaps I should have gone straight from work in my suit rather than turn up in my jeans to enquire about spending Â£40k on a car :wink: I was ignored for ages depite having phoned and agreed to meet with a salesperson (who'd decided to disappear when I got there at the agreed time) and then I was asked by a very pretty receptionist if I was waiting to see someone about a mini! Only once I stated that I was considering trading my two year old 225TTC in for a new M3 did the coffee and buscuits and 'yes Sirs etc' come out :wink: I detected a definite attitude in that showroom. The sales rep was none to bothered when I told him what I thought of them either - BMW's sell themselves Sir ... yeah, right! Oh - Sewells of B/Stortford to name and shame!

Sorry, to answer the question... I'm trading my TT for the new S3 when it arrives in June next year


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

chainy said:


> I have been keeping my eyes open for a nice 2nd hand BMW M3. If one comes up in the right colour/spec I may take the plunge.


I fancied/fancy changing the TT but couldn't find anything comparable to it for roughly the same price.

A friend suggested an M3 E46 to me and i found a couple on the net that were only a year or a year and a half old and had all the extras i wanted and were a decent price but when i got quoted by my insurance co they wanted just over Â£1000 more for the Coupe let alone the convertible!!! 

Here endeth my search of M3's for a couple of years


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

roc888 said:


> When you audi breaksdown, audi approved warranty sends out RAC.
> BMW sends out their own BMW emergency service who is the same guy assigned to you for the length of ownership.


Audi will send out an ADT in an Allroad if there is one available. BMW can't always manage this - I had to call assistance recently and they couldn't get ANYONE out to me (I was in a town centre, on a weekday, about 6pm) - their suggestion was that I left the car and got a taxi home. In the end, the following day, they sent out a generic recovery truck. And I don't see how they can commit to assign the same guy to you for the length of ownership. If he was busy, or had left, or was too far away, I'd want them to send someone else!



roc888 said:


> When my battery on my TT died, RAC charged up the car so that I can goto audi to get a new battery. The dealership charged me labour on top of the cost of a new battery.


That's not so hot. I had a battery die. ADT came and charged the battery, followed me to my local dealer. They kept the car to run some tests, pronounced the battery dead (this was within 3 year warranty) and replaced FOC. Were you outside of the original 3 year warranty? In which case, probably fair enough... Maybe I was just lucky - in general I'd see a battery as a consumable - within reason.



roc888 said:


> Audi cannot offer its customers warranties at the moment because they are under investigation by the FSA.


That's factually inaccurate. They are not "under investigation" - they just haven't completed the process yet (which is still pretty poor!) to allow them to sell financial products like warranties. "Under investigation" suggests some alledged wrong doing - is there any?


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

markp said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > lol - BMW treat you like Royalty - erm no - more like they are stuck up their own asses. You may get slightly better CS from BMW UK but the dealers are something different - certainly of course in my experience.
> ...


My experience with BMW has been completely different. I pulled up in my TT, roof down with my mate to test drive an M3 and they were completely helpful. No "yes sirs" i hate all that arse kissing nonsense, i just wanna be acknowledged thats all. The guy was very helpful and the M3 was very rapid....still debating it  but i think i love my TT too much.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

HI Clived,

Maybe I am one of the few unlucky ones who has had bad service from audi.

I use to own 2 bmws and changed to audi as I fell in love with the TT. I just feel that, from my personal experience, BMW's customer service is much better than Audi.

When I asked for audi emergency service to come out, they always send a RAC man. I did not know they have an audi technician. Anyway, I am no longer with audi approved warranty as my warranty ran out in Mar 05 and audi still cannot over warranties. Thus I have changed to warranty online.

I have to say that the dealer Reg Vardy in Leicester has the worst sales team and aftersales service ever ! When I purchased my 2 year old TTR from them, on the day of collection, there were some dents and scratches around the car. The salesman said he will sort it out. It took him 6 months to sort it out, plus 30 phonecalls and 2 letters to him and his boss. Whenever I called, the receptionist would say he is busy or out of the office.

Finchley Road audi is the dealer who charged me labour on top of the cost of a battery. H R Owen are ok, but they always give me a crappy a2.

Alex


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Alex - I don't think you're alone in having got bad service from Audi 

I was just pointing out that sometimes it goes both ways!

We're currently looking for a new car - and both Audi's and BMW's are on the list, so we've been experiencing the relative merits of both this week. In general, I think the BMW sales machine is more mature, which I like. Audi, with their rapidly climing sales figues, might be getting a little arrogant here perhaps?


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Clived,

what new audis and bmws are you looking at ?

I have always fancied a M3 personally.

Alex


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

roc888 said:


> I use to own BMWs and they treat you like Royalties, whether you own a new or used BMW.


Cant agree more, BMW are far more customer focused than Audi have ever been in my experience. I only changed from BMW to Audi because I loved the design of the TT so much but it has proved to be a pretty negative experience. Having said that I wont be returning to BMW after the TT because i'm pretty much decided thats it's an Evo nine 320 for me in the Autumn. 
I'll never return to Audi because of constant reliability issues - have to see what Mitsubishi have to offer - better I hope.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Brym,

What about the evo 430 ?

Then you can have the fastest 4 seater in the world !

ALex


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

My experience with BMW has been completely different. I pulled up in my TT, roof down with my mate to test drive an M3 and they were completely helpful. No "yes sirs" i hate all that arse kissing nonsense, i just wanna be acknowledged thats all. The guy was very helpful and the M3 was very rapid....still debating it  but i think i love my TT too much.[/quote]

different dealer, different service - seems to be the way of things these days. As for Audi customer assistance on the road side, well I've had to call them out twice when my TT has broken down and they've been with inside an hour and were very helpful. Their c/services have been very poor for me and the dealers have blown hot and cold, although Stansted Audi have been very good in the last year or so whenever I've used them. VW dealers? Well, I tried all three in my local area when I had a 4motion golf and they were all hopeless.


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

personally, i'm hoping that they realese a [R]S3 soon


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

roc888 said:


> HI,
> 
> When you audi breaksdown, audi approved warranty sends out RAC.
> BMW sends out their own BMW emergency service who is the same guy assigned to you for the length of ownership.
> Alex


Not entirely true - BMW emergency service is a third party operation operated via Mondial Assistance. Or at least it was when I worked for Mondial some years ago. In fact many of the bigger manufacturer operated receovery services are just this. THe only reason RAC and AA don't do this is that they want the glory for themselves.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Kell,

When I previously owned bmws, everytime when I had a problem, the same bmw technician, came in his bmw 'emergency service' 5 series touring.

BMW always sent the same technician.

Alex


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

roc888 said:


> Hi Kell,
> 
> When I previously owned bmws, everytime when I had a problem, the same bmw technician, came in his bmw 'emergency service' 5 series touring.
> 
> ...


Maybe you were just in the same place each time? ;-)

And yes, it is Mondial still...

Oh, and what BM's and Audi's - this isn't for me (I've got a 535D already!) - other half looking to come out of company car scheme - A3 Sportback 2.0Tdi, Golf Tdi, BMW 118d or 120d or a Saab 9-3 if she stays in the scheme. What's interesting is that Audi totally shoot themselves in the foot by having a PCP APR 2 points higher than BMW - even after they've gone back and squeezed it. BMW UK also have an offer on right now for 1 series registered before the end of the month, so you can get Â£22K's worth of 1 series for less per month than Â£18.5K of Audi A3 :?


----------



## g100tt (Dec 20, 2004)

I test drove an M3 cab before buying the TTR. The guy at BMW was only interested in a sale...ok he took me on a fantastically long test drive and the car is fabulous but as soon as we got back to the garage it was " oh let me see, we just happen to have a car on cancelled order sir, it has all the toys on it and comes in at Â£49k" would you like to place that order now. I declined and went for a TTR. The BMW guy lost interest after that, despite my saying to him phone me as soon as anything else a little cheaper is in (and I wanted a specific colour and interior, but not a brand new vehicle...depreciation on driving off the forecourt etc)... he never got back to me, because BMW's sell themselves sir.
Incidentally I test drove several TT's before deciding to buy one. The dealer consistently lent me one for a day, just to dangle the carrot I suppose. As for Porsche, well they did treat me like royalty, inviting me to new premises opening for selected guests only, and taking me on a testing day at Milbrook in Boxster S. Unfortunately I fell out with Porsche big time over the purchase of a car and still have the TTR. Am looking to change it soon though so any cheap M3's around may get the vote. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kell,
> ...


Clive,

My honest thought is that BMW are heavily discounting the 1-series because they are such a weak model. I don't know if sales have been poor, but all the people I've spoken to about them on my company's scheme can't wait to get rid.

If the discounting filters down into the residual values, you'll lose the majority of the discount straight away... and it won't seem such a smart choice.

By all accounts, its a poor car. Interior not up to the standard of the A3. It has RWD, sure, but the main gripe from one of my colleages is that its BIG on the outside, but small on the inside...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Back on topic, my car history since the TT is clear from my sig picture


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im going to go for a quality german car next, mondeo or focus. none of this VAG tat.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

easy this


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> easy this


Nice but:

Service costs (and intervals)
reliability - getting better but not perfect
crash protection - its glass fibre
saftey when driving - a great drivers car but not safe unless you J.Plato!

worry when parking - prob wont fit in your garage and is prone to keying
cost of fuel - Ouch!
practicality - debatable

excitement sheer bloody mindedness and bugger the money - BUY IT NOW!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Test drove a SLK last week wasnt that impressed no storage space .Probobly looking at an A4 cabrio or another TT.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> By all accounts, its a poor car. Interior not up to the standard of the A3. It has RWD, sure, but the main gripe from one of my colleages is that its BIG on the outside, but small on the inside...


Erm, yes, it is small on the inside - but I assume anyone buying one would know that before they made their choice - it's not something like reliability, or perhaps long distance ride comfort, that can come as a surprise, is it? If you're just commuting in it it's fine. And the A3 feels VERY boring to drive compared to the RWD 1 series - and the ride and noise levels are excellent. The materials are actually pretty good, although some of the poverty spec interior options do look awful - add leather and it's a much nicer car.

The A3 is dull but worthy in comparison - comes down to if you plan to *drive* the thing or not


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

roc888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What cars do TT owners upgrade to after the TT ?
> BMW M3 , Porsche 911 or anything else ?
> Alex


Won't be anymore BMW (had 4), on 2nd TT and definitely WON'T be another Audi. Already have my next car planned for next Mar and my money is going on an Exige S2 :twisted: No kids or pets to carry except golfclubs and the gf on the few occasions, sorted!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I am going to test drive a Honda S2000 this saturday and may also look at the Z4.... and maybe a TT roadster.

I really fancy a convertable, but might wait until winter when the prices come down.

I really really don't want to leave Audi, as Bradford Audi get 10/10 from me and the BMW dealer near me are w4nkers!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just thought this would be good time to introduce one of my fave emoticons.

It's such a good looking car, someone came up with this :


----------



## kalv (Jan 30, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Am i the only one that finds my dealer great.
> ...


Lea VALLEY NEVER have any courtesy cars.... and the customer service varies....from excellent to diabolical unfotunately. Sadly one of the customer service ladies there doesn't have a clue!!! ...but generally they're ok, albeit they originally quoted me Â£600 for a service???? ....latest quote from them was 370 plus 150 for haldex - have had cheaper quotes elsewhere at other dealers...just they're the closest!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I really really don't want to leave Audi, as Bradford Audi get 10/10 from me and the BMW dealer near me are w4nkers!


So, would you stay with Audi if they only sold say convertible A2 (meets your conditions being an Audi and a convertible)? :wink:


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

I still prefer M3.

It has 4 seats, high performance and does not breakdown.

Alex


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Chip,

which 4 bmws did you previously owned ?

You have pm.

Alex


----------



## x1dwm (Mar 16, 2005)

After 2 TT's - 2000 225 Coupe & 2004 3.2 DSG Coupe probably time for a change, also don't like look of new Mk2 (may grow on me when I see it for real?) Took a 911 - 996C4S for an extended test recently on road and track (Thanks Porsche Cardiff for the opportunity to play with your toys). This now has to be top of my wish list, more power, better handling, more toys, comfortable in the back - according to my wife, and those ceramic brakes are just awsome especially on the track! Don't get me wrong I love my TT and will always have a soft spot for it but will not be buying a third one whatever it may look like! Also I must be unusual as I have had nothing but consistent professional service from the friendly staff at Audi (South Hereford) and Audi CS (replaced alloys without question when RAC put strap marks across them when transporting).


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

If you want top service and reliability then you could go far wrong than use lexus, I bought my A4 from them in january as audi weren't interested iat all in sourcing one for me and the service was immpeccible (sp). Phonecalls galore, coffee on tap, staff that do give a damn. If only I actuall liked the IS300 or could afford a top spec rx400 but the new ISxxx CC may be high on my wish list when I see more pics.

joe

note I do love audi's but lines have to drawn when your treated like your doing them a favour by buying one of their cars!!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

joe1978 said:


> If you want top service and reliability then you could go far wrong than use lexus


Funny you say this as my mum has changed her Beema for a Lexus SC430.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

g100tt said:


> I test drove an M3 cab before buying the TTR. The guy at BMW was only interested in a sale...ok he took me on a fantastically long test drive and the car is fabulous but as soon as we got back to the garage it was " oh let me see, we just happen to have a car on cancelled order sir, it has all the toys on it and comes in at Â£49k" would you like to place that order now. I declined and went for a TTR. The BMW guy lost interest after that, despite my saying to him phone me as soon as anything else a little cheaper is in (and I wanted a specific colour and interior, but not a brand new vehicle...depreciation on driving off the forecourt etc)... he never got back to me, because BMW's sell themselves sir.
> Incidentally I test drove several TT's before deciding to buy one. The dealer consistently lent me one for a day, just to dangle the carrot I suppose. As for Porsche, well they did treat me like royalty, inviting me to new premises opening for selected guests only, and taking me on a testing day at Milbrook in Boxster S. Unfortunately I fell out with Porsche big time over the purchase of a car and still have the TTR. Am looking to change it soon though so any cheap M3's around may get the vote. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Of course he's only interested in the sale, he's a "salesman" :lol: not ur friend, be realistic. You either wanna buy the car or not. To be honest it makes no odds how the salesman acts or treats you, he can talk the talk and walk the walk but if after u test drive a motor and u dont like it chances are ur gonna look at another marque, unless the geeza gives it away. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

For my sins, I've never been "sold" a car by a salesman. Anyone who has read this forum for more than 7 months knows full well I hate Audi and am extremely vocal in my opinion.

When it came time to change my 350z, however, there simply wasn't anything else in the market that met my needs - just like those people who currently "need" a 4wd convertible under Â£35k have very very limited options (2 of which are Audi cars!)

I bought my S4 IN SPITE of my perception of Audi as a company - they've been true to form since then with failed promises, poor service and lies.

Despite my protestations, though, I've never been one to cut my nose off to spite my face. If I like the car enough, I don't need a salesman to sell it to me. I'm perfectly capable of judging a car against the alternatives, weighing up the truly woeful dealer network and making a decision whether or not to go ahead with the purchase.

I'm certainly not going to settle for a 2nd best "product" (the car itself) purely on the basis that BMW has better free coffee in their dealerships, or their salesman was ingratiating. I'm keeping the car for X years. I'll see the dealer (hopefully) no more than 4 times during that period, just a handful of days out of the hundreds I'll own the car. What is more important?

People have come onto this very forum in the past and said "something went wrong with my order, so I cancelled it and bought a Z4 instead." Laughable. If you've chosen to buy a TT or any car, surely you'll move hell and high water to get what you WANT. If you can change your mind about owning a car simply by the way the dealer acts, then you obviously didn't want that car very badly in the first place.

Ramble ramble ramble...

Bottom line? As much as I hate the way Audi dealers act, I'll still buy the car if its the right one for me. Why? Because the car itself is more important. Voting with your feet does you no favours.


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

I went for a 1999 Maserati 3200GT


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

I went for a 1999 Maserati 3200GT


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

jampott said:


> Bottom line? As much as I hate the way Audi dealers act, I'll still buy the car if its the right one for me. Why? Because the car itself is more important. Voting with your feet does you no favours.


Hallelujah :!: Simply common sense provails at last....


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Im considering a 350Z, do you guys have any opinions on them??


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Jampotts ur man


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

hemTT said:


> Im considering a 350Z, do you guys have any opinions on them??


Go outside and have a long hard look at your TT. Then have a long hard look at the 350Z.

Examine interior and exterior quality, would you really be happy?

The nearest alternative for me would be the Z4 although the design is questionable.

When I first saw the TT (when introduced) I fell in love with it, thought it would be priced at around 40-50 grand. When I got one I was sooooo happy.

No other car since has had this affect on me. I see a car I think it looks nice and a year later I think it looks ok.

The TT still looks lovley to me every day I see one on the road, the way it sits, the interior - the overall package (apart from the arrogant dealers).

So im not sure what I will do.

It seems that Audi have raped the design with the new 07 TT so I doubt if I will get one of them.

BMW M3 is expensive servicing costs are massive and there a new on comming out soon.

350Z - (as above) and needs servicing every 9000 miles (hassle). When I see one on the road I dont look twice.

Z4 - Nice not sure about the design.

Boxster - A sound buy, they dont make radical changes to it so it always looks new. Quality is good. Only problem is its tight for someone who is 6'3.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I had a 350z for 2 months hated it

to slow, to expensive to mod

did not handle well enough.

eats fuel was costing me Â£120 in petrol a week.

sold it for 25k got my car for 19k which gave me 6k to spend on it .

never looked back.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

sico said:


> hemTT said:
> 
> 
> > Im considering a 350Z, do you guys have any opinions on them??
> ...


I have to agree 100% with what he said  TT's look amazing on the road, especially after you've just washed and waxed it. It's a serious head turner. The 350Z wont have that affect (or is it effect?) :?

I think you'll be making a mistake getting a 350Z. If anything just get yourself a different TT. Try a roadster or a different colour or V6, whatever...i just dont think (looks wise) the 350Z is in the same league. Haven't driven one so cant comment on that.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My head is turned more by the 350z these days, as they are a rarer sight on the road.

Opinion (as you'd expect) on here is divided, but I make no secret of the fact that i think the 350z is a MUCH better car for driver enjoyment than the TT. I can understand some people not liking the Z's more spartan interior, but the polishers amongst you (who prefer form to function) are better of sticking with a TT - that is without question... but everyone else probably needs to experience both in order to make their minds up...

Agree, it can be more expensive to mod - but you are starting out with an engine already some 26bhp higher than the stock 3.2TT and a full 51bhp higher than the stock 225bhp. The fact that the rock solid internals allow you to fit twin turbo or supercharger conversions with relatively little additional modification mean that for MUCH less than the equivalent spend on a 225TT, 350-400+ becomes quite accessible. Brakes? It already has a decent set of Brembos, so you don't need to throw away Â£2k on Porker brakes straight away...

At the end of the day, you can't really compare Jap and German cars. They are meant to appeal to completely different groups of people. Even when the Japs invent a "Euro" model to appeal to a western audience, its not likely to be the "same" as a German coupe.

The 350z filled an excellent gap in between falling out with (and getting seriously bored of) my TT and needing the inevitable bigger car (S4).

If someone put the keys to both cars in front of me (my TTR or the 350z) which would I chose? That's a trickier question, because I still miss the open-top motoring and the sound of the TTR Bose on max on a country lane with the wind in my hair. I also miss the howl of the V6, in the 350z, but less so because I now have a V8... 8) On a warm day, I'd take the TTR. On every other day (including the boring, humdrum days when I simply want to get A->B) I'd take the 350z.

Or, of course, if you throw the 350z ROADSTER into the equation...? I've not driven it, but I'm pretty certain I'd choose that over a TTR any day of the week...

FWIW I was perfectly happy with the interior and exterior finish of my 350z. The TT rattled a hell of a lot more. Mechanical problems? I had numerous faults with the TT. With the Z? None. Zilch. Big fat Zero.

there is also no hassle getting your car serviced every 9000 miles with Nissan dealers. They were perfectly happy to drive out to my place of work, pick up the car, and bring it back when they were done. The servicing was cheaper, and could be paid for monthly at 0% APR. Totally hassle free. No hidden extras. The TT? I was continually shocked at the way dealers would take the piss at servicing time. All sorts of hassle just getting the car booked in - followed by severely ramped up costs for extras like Haldex, Brake Fluid, etc etc. Charging me extra for screenwash FFS. Get real.

Still, as I've said, I went back to Audi because the S4 was the next car I wanted. I'd have taken an M3 had they done an estate version (maybe) but God only knows what is next for me. I need another softtop!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

For me next time round it will probably be a second hand 996 unsure of what model, would be tempted to get a turbo, but insurance will be and issue I'm sure.

After that I'm aiming for a 355 if things go well, always wanted one and think they are much better looking that the 360, maybe I can go over to Italy and pick up a lhd red 355 manual on Italian plates would be cool.

After those two I dont really know, I have another 40-50 years of cars, I guess while I am young I better make the most of it, as once a family comes along, life changes I'm sure.

Would mind a Nissan 350Z they sound great and for the money you get a lot of kit, imo a lot more than the TT, also its a rwd, which really the TT should have been. Pretty dissapointed with the TTs handling and brakes, both really important parts which should have been fined tuned prior to release.

I would say my biggest mistake was letting the M3 go 
Loved that car, so much power, the tinny sound, the aggressive subtle looks and the smoothness!  bah, waiting to see what the new one will look/drive like.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm hankering after a 996 C4S but they're a bit too pricey for me at the moment so will stick with the TT for the forseeable future.

The wife wants me to get a TVR. :? You can see why I married her. :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> My head is turned more by the 350z these days, as they are a rarer sight on the road.
> 
> !


Your missing my point completely. You dont see many of those blue 3 wheeler disabled cars these days and it may turn your head but for the wrong reason.

The reason the TT turns my head is because of the way it looks.

Design wise the TT appeals to me, I think its a work of art IMO. The 350Z is not, I think it looks dull.

As for a drivers car, if thats what your looking for get a lotus elise.

You need the right micture of design quality, practicality and drivablility for a car.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sico said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > My head is turned more by the 350z these days, as they are a rarer sight on the road.
> ...


I haven't missed your point - I just don't happen to subscribe to your opinion. Having owned a 350z, I know very well how I feel about them, and how they appear to me when I see them on the road. I'm fully aware that other people don't share this view.

Design and "style" are very personal and subjective things. I have a soft spot for certain elements of truly "Jap" styling, such as the Skyline, the NSX, the 350z etc etc. (but not the Subaru, the Evo etc). Whilst the TT is graceful, the Z is purposeful. Whatever floats your boat, I guess, and the Z obviously doesn't float yours. Personally I'm not a fan of Picasso's work, but I do at least recognise that other people are entitled to think it is wonderful 



> As for a drivers car, if thats what your looking for get a lotus elise.


Sorry - that's a wonderfully quaint thing to say. There are, of course, many elements to choosing the right car - you allude to them yourself. But to suggest that a car can't be chosen for being a "drivers" car unless it is an Elise is really quite funny. I simply said the 350z was a BETTER drivers car than the TT, because (in my opinon) it is. Everything is relative. The Elise may well be a better drivers car than the 350z, but try doing 23k miles in 10 months across all manner of motorways and A-roads in an Elise and you'll wish you hadn't. Do it in a 350z and you'll positlvely love the experience. Do it in a TTR and you might love it 1 day and be bored of it the next (if you are me).

Personally, I think the design of the TT is no longer enough for it to stand out as the best Coupe in the sector. To use your analogy, if you want practicality, buy a van instead (hehehehe). Driveability? Like I said, I'd take the 350z every time... horses for courses, but the TT has had its day. Roll on the MK II, I say!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Sat outside my office, one week in........ no sqeeks rattles etc, which the TT did from day 1.

Even running it in, below the 4k mark is fun, appx 2 weeks more "sensible driving" then I can let the 300 BHP loose.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r14n said:


> Sat outside my office, one week in........ no sqeeks rattles etc, which the TT did from day 1.
> 
> Even running it in, below the 4k mark is fun, appx 2 weeks more "sensible driving" then I can let the 300 BHP loose.


Is it the 'lello one? I love that colour. Looks like the AM V8... 

Enjoy


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Tim, yes it's YELLOW

Colour looks flatish on dull days compared to how much it glows on the sunny two days we get a year.

You never replied regarding the mats :roll:

and yes I'm enjoying even @ 4k.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

down graded unfortunately as children arrived !

Also went away from Audi cos of the totally crap dealership and service, opted for BMW and the service side has been fantastic, audi should learn from it


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Well you did actually say that the 350Z turned your head because there were not so many of them around - so you did miss my point.

Your second argument seems more logical then.

Your right a van is more practical but I said you need the right mix... 

Its all down to opinions I guess and in my opinion the materials in the 350z are cheap. I have already heard of door handles peeling . The TT has some known issues to but in my opinion the quality of materials used in the car is of greater importance overall. 
I still think the 350z is bland and ugly, do you really think it looks as good as a TT?
[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

what do people think of A4 cabs. Has anyone changed a TT for one?


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

I testdrove the 350Z and a LowPower RX-8 (all they had in stock) before pluming for the 3.2 TT.

IMHO the 350Z was a great drive. It's certainly fast and I happen to like the looks too. But the dealer was an absolute C*** who virtually kkicked me out of the showroom without giving me a test drive. I actually had to turn and confront him to ask for one after ringing beforehand and expressing my wishes to buy one! I left, insulted at the offer for my part-ex and their finance offers and popped by the Audi dealer on the way home. The difference in cusrtomer service was amazing, and the only reason I'd left the TT until last was the bad writeups in the press regarding the handling. Anyway, I was convinced.

For me, the TT has the build quality, the fantastic looks, fantastic enough handling. I can chuck it around welsh roads at well past the limit and feel in control yet enjoy myself. I'm sure it'll be a whole load of fun if I ever get it up to Anglesea track too.

Anyway, back on topic. After a month of ownerrship, I was getting the impression that the TT was a gateway car to a Porker. Seems the next logical progression to me. I'm not going to be looking for 5 years or so but when I am, the Cayman is looking mighty fine


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The TT was really my first decent 'performance' car, following on from a number of hot hatches, and several big '70's rwd coupes that I used to restore/run as a hobby. I've always had other cars at the same time, company car / another runabout type of car, so my choice of 'best car' has always been pretty open, no need to worry about practicality etc.

I was instantly drawn to the TT, on it's looks alone, as soon as it came out. I eventualy realised a dream and bought one in 2002. I always thought it was a very impressive 'package', comfortable, decent performance, lots of kit, and at the time I owned it, it was still a bit exclusive (did not seem to be so many around) but of course that part of the cars appeal has gone now. As far as driving it goes - impressive is the word, but it also felt a bit bland and 'sterilised', compared to the rwd coupes and the hot hatches I used to run.

I became bored by the way the TT drove and decided to 'surf the wave' with my car, and sold the TT just before a year was out - got a very good price for it, it only cost me Â£3k over the year.

For years and years and years I've had 'Porsche is the best drivers car' hammered into my ears, so, despite never being a long term porker fan, I decided I'd better find out if it was true, whilst I had the opportunity. Enter a new Boxster S with a lot of kit (Â£Â£Â£ :roll: ) Didn't go for a 911 because I wanted a return to open topped motoring, and could not afford a 911 cab. Was the Boxster the best drivers car? - In a word - YES. Fantastic engine, brakes, steering, handling, performance etc etc. Shame it wasn't that comfortable and shame that I never really got to like the looks, as I did with the TT. And those options didn't hold their value - the car cost me a lot more than the TT over the year. Still, glad I had it, even if it was just to have that object lesson in driving dynamics :wink:

Most people on here seem to stick with the Germans and go for something 'safe' like a second hand 911, or BMW, but there are just too many of them about (911s) for my liking, and I dont have this obsessive 'brand' / 'image' / 'marque' loyalty that some people show, so it was back to GM for me with the Monaro - which is just about perfect for me in every respect. Absolutely love the car, it's just so much fun and competent too. No probs whatsoever in the year / 10k miles that I've owned it. It's having a remap soon taking it up to ~440 bhp, where else can you get that sort of performance for the money? 

I can only think of a Aston coupe (or new Jag?) to replace it.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I went sensible for 8 months and got very burned on a CLK  I hated it with a passion! Did not realise how depressing sensible can be 

Then got the M3 and now very much a happy bunny   A few mods so far, remap n zorst just waiting do decide which induction/filter mod....

I blame it all on you lot, never modded until I came here 

Still miss my TT, saw Grahams in St Ives today and a manual Avus 3.2 

Its a great car fellaz enjoy!

Jason


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

r14n said:


> Tim, yes it's YELLOW
> 
> Colour looks flatish on dull days compared to how much it glows on the sunny two days we get a year.
> 
> ...


Nice motor Ian, will you be bringing it to the next Beehive meet?  Would love to have a blast in one!


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Got to say the S4 point is a good one, a 4wd estate car( in avant) with proper quattro and all that space...., plus how many do you see they are a true Q car and an enthusiasts one rolled into one. My next ride for sure.

As a rule I tend to select my next car / dealership by the quality of the receptionist (female only) and on this point I can report the Porsche GB centre in Reading is leading, with Camberley Audi coming in a close second....... Porsche also good for frothy coffee, nice plush towels in the Gents and also letting 2 guys in jeans and T- Shirts take out a Â£99k car (turbo s with PCCB ceramic brakes), minus the slaesman......

8) 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Afraid I went sensible with the kids but I miss my TT with a passion. I personnaly still do not get bored of ever seeing one. It does not look dated to me and I will look every time I see one.

Wish I had another (give it a couple of years)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dubnut said:


> Got to say the S4 point is a good one, a 4wd estate car( in avant) with proper quattro and all that space...., plus how many do you see they are a true Q car and an enthusiasts one rolled into one. My next ride for sure.
> 
> As a rule I tend to select my next car / dealership by the quality of the receptionist (female only) and on this point I can report the Porsche GB centre in Reading is leading, with Camberley Audi coming in a close second....... Porsche also good for frothy coffee, nice plush towels in the Gents and also letting 2 guys in jeans and T- Shirts take out a Â£99k car (turbo s with PCCB ceramic brakes), minus the slaesman......
> 
> 8) 8)


Dub go to harold wood audi mate rather than phone now i just drive up there to look at the eye candy cant remember her name but damn she is fine!!!!!!!!!!! Makes a nice cuppa also!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

that was my car 380 bhp racinghart wheels supercharger..

but it was still not fast and still did not hangle very well.

as for looks i think it looks the dogs bollocks

but some people on here are saying the TT does not handle why ?
my TT handles better than the 350z

the 305z needed some tein suspension which i was quoted Â£2600 for and a full nismo body kit which was another 3 to 4k fitted.
intercooler Â£2k +

it was getting silly and would cost 50k to do it all.

and it still eats petrol and dont handle

the 350z is a sports tourer not a sports car.

as for people wanting rr drive why ?
your not getting the back wheels out on every corner on the road so why do you need rr drive.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> that was my car 380 bhp racinghart wheels supercharger..
> 
> but it was still not fast and still did not hangle very well.
> 
> ...


Did you start off with a UK-spec car?

My 350z would cruise quite happily at 27-30mpg, handled really well, and didn't feel underpowered even with the pretty stock level of tune I had. The only engine work was the JWT Popcharger... each to their own, I guess...

The TT goes around corners quickly, and has a tenacious level of "grip" as well as excellent traction, but this (to me, anyway) isn't the same as handling. You can't feel what the TT is doing very well. The steering is very very "Volkswagon Golf", and feels remote. The Z gave lot more information back to the driver. The seating position, the layout of the cabin, the fact that you have near perfect weight distribution and RWD just gives a completely different driving experience - probably more akin to the Boxster. The only minor annoyance was the transmission whine.

The Z did everything. Evo had one as a long term test and they really enjoyed it in the same way that I did. Certainly will look back on my 24k miles with fond memories


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> that was my car 380 bhp racinghart wheels supercharger..
> 
> but it was still not fast and still did not hangle very well.
> 
> ...


Strange, as the Z has had good reviews on it's handling. Handling is not necessarily about ultimate grip - how fast it can do a lap of a circle compared to other cars, for example - but on how it deals with different road surfaces, bends, cambers, etc, and how it feeds that information back to the driver via the body (the seat of your pants!) the steering wheel weight, the brake pedal feel, and even the engine noise. If everything is done for you electronically - 4WD, TC, EBD, ABS - then the skill of driving, and hence the fun, is being taken away from you. All you are left with are the G forces from fast cornering.

If you are saying that the Z is not a sports car, but a tourer, what does that make the TT?



> as for people wanting rr drive why ?
> your not getting the back wheels out on every corner on the road so why do you need rr drive.


Because I can, if I want to  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > that was my car 380 bhp racinghart wheels supercharger..
> ...


Same wavelength as me 

The S4 needs "proper" quattro as ultimately, there is no other way an A4 chassis can generate enough traction and grip for the 344bhp this car has as standard. Its a testament to the 4wd system and suspension setup which together make the car feel smaller than it actually is. The Avant in particular seems to have just SO much metalwork compared to a small Coupe!!

The TT, on the otherhand, has Haldex... for me, a cop-out in 4wd technology. The permanent FWD bias just doesn't lend itself to a "fun" drive, compared to the RWD equivalent.

Like everyone always says, though - its all down to personal opinon. mrdemon obviously hated his 350z, despite spending an utter fortune modding it. The TT obviously suits his more hairdresser style


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Same wavelength as me
> 
> The S4 needs "proper" quattro as ultimately, there is no other way an A4 chassis can generate enough traction and grip for the 344bhp this car has as standard. Its a testament to the 4wd system and suspension setup which together make the car feel smaller than it actually is. The Avant in particular seems to have just SO much metalwork compared to a small Coupe!!
> 
> The TT, on the otherhand, has Haldex... for me, a cop-out in 4wd technology. The permanent FWD bias just doesn't lend itself to a "fun" drive, compared to the RWD equivalent.


I agree.

Re the Haldex - I have to ask the question - why are so many people fitting the modified unit that alters the power bias and puts more power through the back wheels? :wink: 
And why, in F1, did they remove a lot of those electronic driver aids (slick tyres, launch control, abs) a while back? To shift the emphasis in the racing back to driver skill rather than technology.



> Like everyone always says, though - its all down to personal opinon.


Absolutely. I'm not saying that RWD is superior, or that my driving is up to Michael Schumaker standards - just that RWD is different. Believe me, I have had the odd brown trowser moment, when I could have done with the, quote audi, "safety and security of 4WD" How boring ..... :wink:



> mrdemon obviously hated his 350z, despite spending an utter fortune modding it. The TT obviously suits his more hairdresser style


 :lol:

Thats the other reason I got rid of the Boxster :roll:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I have had the 2 best handling cars ever in fw and rw drive.

My track spec Lotus S2 Elise, it was perfect.
And MY Clio 182 front wheel drive.

SO have have the best front wheel and rear wheel drive cars to compair.

The 350z ESP light came on every where which does not say much about the chassie imo.
ANd on B roads a 80 mph plus the car was hopping all over the place with the esp off, If you left the esp on then it would cut power mid corner every time you hit a bump and it was a new GB spec car.

Not a problem turning its esp off but its shows the cars short commings.

now in the TT the ESP light hardly ever comes on and I can do B roads at 90 mph + and can feel every thing what the cars doing.

I did not buy a TT when looking at cars because of EVO and the bad press. but now i have one its a great car to drive fast on B roads.
I just dont get the vague steering feel what people and press go on about.

I will stick to the fact that a350z is a sport tourer and good at doing that but it is no sports car.(its not advertised as being a sports car either)

as for rear wheel drive, I could get the back end out the 350z or the lotus at any time but to no point apart from a quick laugh or to impress some one. is that what you class a fun drive ?

its fun in a car park or on a track but not on the road infact its the last thing you want to happen at 70 mph coming out a corner.

to drive fast on UK roads i dont think this hadex controller will make A to B any faster at all, In fact if you cannot drive to well you might even end up in a ditch with it in the wet with ESP turned off.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You had a dodgy 350z. The ESP in my TT came on so many more times than in the Z...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Got to agree on the TTs Haldex system, is not really that impressive, when and if I still have my TT I will upgrade to the performance unit purely for the fact that I think that it feels too much like a FWD car, even on take off, it doesn't feel like the rear wheels are pushing the car.

Though with respect to other owners as much as I like the TT, I'm still thinking that all the money that I put into suspension, brakes, haldex unit, arbs and others will still not be as sweet as a Porsche 996.

As much as people don't like to hear it, the TT isn't a full on drivers car, hence why we have the 150 and 180 FWD - cheap cars just good for looks and for people who really don't have the knowledge.

The 225 is obviously better kitted out and has more power, but even then its missing some major performance parts, eg the brakes that Audi forgot. :? :lol:

The V6 imo is underpowered for what it is, they should have given it at least 300hp, but they didn't.

I hope they improve the new TT, not so much the looks, but the problems, engine and handling/4wd system and the brakes.

Ive heard and seen the 350Z drive and it looks great ie road holding and sounds good. Also the its a full on rwd. I prefer rwd cars, remembering prior to the TT I had an E46 M3 which was near 50/50 distribution and RWD, I didn't buy it for the RWD but I feel safer in a RWD and have much more fun, especially on track when you really let rip.

Really rate the 350Z and most testers do aswell, was tempted to get one, but choose the TT, may have been a mistake will never know. Unfortunately it won't be a next car as budget will be larger. Still think Audi need to release a TT which isn't aimed at hairdressers and girls.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

it said in the paper today that its believed the new TT is gunna have a 3.6 turbo, as its top model to compete with the cayman.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> it said in the paper today that its believed the new TT is gunna have a 3.6 turbo, as its top model to compete with the cayman.


If that is true and they replace the haldex system with a new pukka 4wd system and uprates brakes/suspension. My name will be on the list.*

*providing it looks good.


----------

